# looking for a good popping rod



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

Ok. Whats the best length, type of rod for throwing poppers? I have a saragosa 18000. Thanks. RD


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Check out OTI, they have some really nice rods. They have a great reputation and great prices. I just bought a Tuna Sniper 40-60 for my son. I spent about a week checking out all the different popping rods that are availible and OTI came out on top. If your fishing is primarily in the gulf it should handle everything you run across,

http://oceantackle.net/products/popping/tuna-sniper-rods/


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

thanks roger. That looks like a good rod. RD


----------

